# Worldmark/Wyndham Angels Camp



## ronparise (Nov 11, 2013)

Im at Angels Camp today, in a Worldmark room. This is now a "shared" resort Wyndham has 3 or 4 buildings here too

When those buildings came to Wyndham, they refurbished them to bring them to Wyndham standards, I got in one to see how it differed from my room....

Worldmark has spices provided in the kitchens, Wyndham does not, but Wyndham has bath toiletries (shampoo, conditioner, lotion & mouthwash)
The Wyndham unit has granite in the kitchen and bath. Worldmark does not. Also Worldmark owners, unless they are travelshare, pay for wireless service. Wyndham does not. The dishes and small appliances in the Wyndham  units have been changed out to the standard Wyndham package.

According to the Wyndham this is "High season" and my one bedroom is 98000 credits. At CWA rates thats means it costs about $529 to stay here this week. In the Worldmark system its a Blue week and my one bedroom costs 4000 credits, which equates to less than $250 a week mf

there is a Transient Occupancy Tax here. $13 a day for the one bedroom


----------



## rhonda (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the side-by-side, Ron.  I see similar WVO-high vs WM-blue when booking Wyndham Pagosa.  How marvelous to have choices!


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 11, 2013)

Does the WorldMark unit have blinds on the windows and the Wyndham units drapes?  That was an easy way to tell the WorldMark units from the Wyndham units at Steamboat Springs.  You could observe the different window treatment from the outside, no need to go into the units.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 11, 2013)

Check out Rodz Grille while you're there.  We had a pretty good breakfast there a couple years ago.

http://angels-camp.californiapath.com/c-121324.htm

We also went into Murphy's for wine, olive oil tasting, tea, and a spice store.  Nice small town with a lot of specialty shops.

http://marisolio.com/

http://www.thespicetin.com/

http://visitmurphys.com/tea-an-tiques/

If you're still doing any cooking you'll love the Spice Tin.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 11, 2013)

cotraveller said:


> Does the WorldMark unit have blinds on the windows and the Wyndham units drapes?  That was an easy way to tell the WorldMark units from the Wyndham units at Steamboat Springs.  You could observe the different window treatment from the outside, no need to go into the units.



Neither one had drapes


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 11, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Im at Angels Camp today, in a Worldmark room. This is now a "shared" resort Wyndham has 3 or 4 buildings here too
> 
> When those buildings came to Wyndham...



How did those buildings become Wyndham's?  Was it simply a matter of Wyndham telling Worldmark that the buildings now belong to Wyndham?

Thanks. SP


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 11, 2013)

ronparise said:


> which equates to less than $250 a week mf
> 
> there is a Transient Occupancy Tax here. $13 a day for the one bedroom



Now there's an example of how you can do full-time timesharing... 250/week, 13K/year including utilities, cable, etc. 

Bummer that the tax ends up added more than 1/3 to the bill.

I'm guessing there would be a couple of adders to this if you did it (4K weeks) often enough (assuming you don't have travelshare) like housekeeping credits?


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 11, 2013)

sptung said:


> How did those buildings become Wyndham's? Was it simply a matter of Wyndham telling Worldmark that the buildings now belong to Wyndham?
> 
> Thanks. SP


 
Settlement if a lawsuit, Wyndham had to divest +- 450  Worldmark units 
  so they sold them to Wyndham Vacation Ownership

An Arms Length Transaction (Grab) sanctioned by a judge


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 11, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Settlement if a lawsuit, Wyndham had to divest +- 450  Worldmark units
> so they sold them to Wyndham Vacation Ownership
> 
> An Arms Length Transaction (Grab) sanctioned by a judge



Thank you! I missed some juicy news from before.


----------



## markb53 (Nov 11, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> Check out Rodz Grille while you're there.  We had a pretty good breakfast there a couple years ago.
> 
> http://angels-camp.californiapath.com/c-121324.htm
> 
> ...



Sidewinders is a great place for a somewhat different take on Mexican food in Angels Camp.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 12, 2013)

Bigrob said:


> Now there's an example of how you can do full-time timesharing... 250/week, 13K/year including utilities, cable, etc.
> 
> Bummer that the tax ends up added more than 1/3 to the bill.
> 
> I'm guessing there would be a couple of adders to this if you did it (4K weeks) often enough (assuming you don't have travelshare) like housekeeping credits?



A world mark owner willing to bounce around from resort to resort following the  blue season in studios and one bedrooms and staying away from the TOT (tax),  could probably get by for under $1000 a month. The problem is it would take more than 250000 credits and at todays price thats nearly $100000.


----------



## benyu2010 (Nov 12, 2013)

Bigrob said:


> Now there's an example of how you can do full-time timesharing... 250/week, 13K/year including utilities, cable, etc.
> 
> Bummer that the tax ends up added more than 1/3 to the bill.
> 
> I'm guessing there would be a couple of adders to this if you did it (4K weeks) often enough (assuming you don't have travelshare) like housekeeping credits?



250/week is a bit extreme. You need some quality of the resort and good weather...$350~$700/week is more reasonable range and may get you most of places you want and still a lot of bang of bucks. $2000/month is great bargain by living seasonally at nice places, all inclusive of service, amenities, utilities and taxes.

A lot of those 4K weeks are in inventory special or cash getaways through exchanges. Plus, it would be longer than weekly stay at most places if you full-time...


----------



## deannak (Nov 19, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> We also went into Murphy's for wine, olive oil tasting, tea, and a spice store.  Nice small town with a lot of specialty shops.



We were in Murphy's in September, and it really is a fun little town.  I'd heard that they had wine tasting, but was amazed by the number of wineries, with some in cool historic buildings.  The olive oil & balsamic vinegar place was fun, and there was a chocolate tasting place, too.  Much more than I'd anticipated!


----------



## JimMIA (Nov 28, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what the drive is like from Angel's Camp to Yosemite Valley?  We're looking at a 3-4 day stay there in early June 2014.  (I'm talking about drive time -- we know the roads are winding mountain roads.)

We are very familiar with Yosemite NP, but not Angel's Camp.

Thanks.


----------



## markb53 (Nov 29, 2013)

JimMIA said:


> Can anyone tell me what the drive is like from Angel's Camp to Yosemite Valley?  We're looking at a 3-4 day stay there in early June 2014.  (I'm talking about drive time -- we know the roads are winding mountain roads.)
> 
> We are very familiar with Yosemite NP, but not Angel's Camp.
> 
> Thanks.



It is a beautiful drive on a winding road. Probably between 2.5 and 3 hours.


----------



## JimMIA (Nov 29, 2013)

markb53 said:


> It is a beautiful drive on a winding road. Probably between 2.5 and 3 hours.


Thanks Mark.  Ugh.  I didn't do Google Maps, but I was thinking more like an hour.  We may have to do something else and try to get into Yosemite Lodge the following year.  With Yosemite (and Yellowstone), there is nothing like being inside the park.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Nov 29, 2013)

A couple of things close to Angels camp.
< 1/2 hour is Murphy's they have a bunch of wine tasting and one olive tasting place.

< an hour away is Calavaras Big Tree State Park, they have the giant sequoias like Yosemite and Sequoia National park without the crowds that the national parks draw.

< 1/2 is a state historical park, the name eludes me (but the front desk can tell you). They have all the building restored to gold rush days. 

Ian


----------



## markb53 (Nov 30, 2013)

JimMIA said:


> Thanks Mark.  Ugh.  I didn't do Google Maps, but I was thinking more like an hour.  We may have to do something else and try to get into Yosemite Lodge the following year.  With Yosemite (and Yellowstone), there is nothing like being inside the park.



Yep, Yosemite is a bit far. There are plenty of other things to do in the area. Passionfortravel pointed out a few good ones. There are also some good wineries in the area. In the winter months, Angels Camp is not too far from some good skiing/snowboarding. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

